# Cameo and the Highwayman~ Giveaway of the TRILOGY



## Dawn McCullough White (Feb 24, 2010)

Product Description~

Cameo, the hard drinking assassin with corpse-like eyes, Black Opal the silver-tongued highwayman infamous for his prowess with a rapier, and Kyrian the innocent young acolyte journey to Shandow with a mission from Cameo's vampire master. Along the way Cameo is ambushed by the other vampire, who it seems, has been waiting for her. Black Opal is plunged into danger as his past is revealed, and he is forced to face his demons head-on. An old nemesis returns, and Cameo must make a choice that will cost her the last shred of humanity she has left.

Book Two in the Cameo series.










http://www.amazon.com/Cameo-Highwayman-Book-Two-ebook/dp/B0046ZRJKE


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Welcome to KindleBoards, Dawn, and congratulations on your book!

(If you've gotten this welcome before, it's just as a matter of housekeeping. We like to put a copy of the "welcome letter" in each book thread. It doesn't mean you've done anything wrong, it just helps us know that you know the rules.)

A brief recap of our rules follows:

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature.

--Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information. You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days. Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post.

All this, and more, is included in our Forum Decorum: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,36.0.html. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Oh, and one more thing: be sure to check out the index threads at the top of the Book Bazaar. . . .there are details there about how you can be listed so that our readers can find you.

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## Dawn McCullough White (Feb 24, 2010)

Cameo and the Highwayman is being featured at The Frugal ereader~

http://www.thefrugalereader.com/2010/10/cameo-and-highwayman-book-two-cameo.html


----------



## Dawn McCullough White (Feb 24, 2010)

My new novel was featured on Random Musings this week:

http://davidhburton.com/?p=4070&utm_source=rss&utm_medium=rss&utm_campaign=interview-with-author-dawn-mccullough-white-2


----------



## Dawn McCullough White (Feb 24, 2010)

I was featured on a Two Ends of the Pen panel discussion- http://twoendsofthepen.blogspot.com/2010/10/panel-discussion-who-is-your-favorite.html


----------



## Dawn McCullough White (Feb 24, 2010)

Cameo and the Highwayman received a stellar review of 4.8 out of 5 on the Journal of Always blog a couple days ago:

http://journalofalways.blogspot.com/2010/11/review-cameo-and-highwayman-by-dawn.html


----------



## Dawn McCullough White (Feb 24, 2010)

Cameo and the Highwayman recently received another 5 star review on Amazon and it's currently featured on JC Phelps blog~

http://jcphelps.blogspot.com/2010/11/cameo-and-highwayman.html


----------



## Dawn McCullough White (Feb 24, 2010)

_*Cameo and the Highwayman~*_

The land of Shandow is a place of arctic cold. It was the scene of the bloody revolution, and is the location of the item Cameo's master wants so badly.

In the dark of winter a vampire lies in wait...

...Opal is unable to run from his past... and Cameo must make a choice that will cost her the last shred of humanity she has left.

Book Two in the Cameo series.


----------



## Dawn McCullough White (Feb 24, 2010)

Is now available on Nook: http://search.barnesandnoble.com/Cameo-and-the-Highwayman/Dawn-McCullough-White/e/2940011840364/?itm=1&USRI=cameo+and+the+highwayman


----------



## Dawn McCullough White (Feb 24, 2010)

A new review for both Cameo the Assassin and Cameo and the Highwayman is posted at "The Cajun Book Lady"~ http://www.thecajunbooklady.com/2010/12/review-cameo-assassin-and-cameo-and.html


----------



## Dawn McCullough White (Feb 24, 2010)

Cameo and the Highwayman makes the coveted #4 spot on Robert Duperre's (The Journal of Always) "Top 15 of 2010"~

http://journalofalways.blogspot.com/2010/12/top-15-books-of-2010.html


----------



## Dawn McCullough White (Feb 24, 2010)

Cameo and the Highwayman now available in paperback:

http://www.amazon.com/Cameo-Highwayman-2-Dawn-McCullough-White/dp/145633039X


----------



## Dawn McCullough White (Feb 24, 2010)

New review found on Goodreads~ http://www.goodreads.com/review/show/137470709


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon) (Jan 19, 2011)

Congratulations Dawn. 
I am new to the boards and it is nice to know that authors can post all the promotional material as new messages under their book introduction. Thanks.

_(--self-promotion is limited to your book thread and your profile signature. Thanks, Betsy.)_


----------



## Dawn McCullough White (Feb 24, 2010)

Cameo and the Highwayman has a rating of 4.83 on Goodreads, check it out~

Listed at Goodreads~ http://www.goodreads.com/book/show/9518694-cameo-and-the-highwayman


----------



## Dawn McCullough White (Feb 24, 2010)

Curious about who Black Opal is? Book 2 in *the Cameo Series* brings Opal's past to light.


----------



## Dawn McCullough White (Feb 24, 2010)

Cameo and the Highwayman was mentioned at Bargain eBooks~ http://bargainebooks.blogspot.com/2011/02/bargain-ebooks-112.html


----------



## Dawn McCullough White (Feb 24, 2010)

*Cameo and the Highwayman* is featured on the "Whatcha Reading" spot, by Michelle on Indie Paranormal Reviews this week~

http://indieparanormalbooksreviews.blogspot.com/2011/03/whatcha-reading-cameo-and-highwayman-by.html


----------



## Dawn McCullough White (Feb 24, 2010)

I took part in the discussion panel on Two Ends of the Pen this week, check it out~ http://twoendsofthepen.blogspot.com/2011/03/panel-discussion-do-you-know-end-of.html

Do You Know the end at the Story at the Beginning?


----------



## Dawn McCullough White (Feb 24, 2010)

I'm giving away signed paperback copies of *Cameo the Assassin* and *Cameo and the Highwayman* at Juniper Grove. The giveaway is going on until March 20th at 11:59pm. Just stop by and leave a message to enter~

http://junipergrove.wordpress.com/2011/03/16/lucky-leprechaun-giveaway-hop/


----------



## Dawn McCullough White (Feb 24, 2010)

*Cameo and the Highwayman* is now also available at Smashwords and for~ Kobo, Apple, Sony, and Diesel


----------



## Dawn McCullough White (Feb 24, 2010)

I am giving away signed copies of both "Cameo the Assassin" & "Cameo and the Highwayman". Donations go to provide disaster relief supplies from "Shelterbox" and go directly to help the people of Japan.
Please follow this link for details~ http://shelfconfessions.blogspot.com/2011/03/blog-hop-for-japan-giveaway.html

This is running from April 1st to April 15th.

Thank you


----------



## Dawn McCullough White (Feb 24, 2010)

Song and Book Saturday featured Cameo the Assassin at The Bawdy Book Blog~

http://bawdybooks.blogspot.com/2011/04/song-book-saturday-2.html


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Well this was a very good read.
And it leaves one with the question - when is the next book coming?

Just sayin......


----------



## Dawn McCullough White (Feb 24, 2010)

geoffthomas said:


> Well this was a very good read.
> And it leaves one with the question - when is the next book coming?
> 
> Just sayin......


Well, thank you Geoff  I'm happy you enjoyed it. The next book (Cameo and the Vampire) is actually completed, and is being held hostage by my editor until October. I'm planning a release date for Halloween.

Dawn


----------



## Dawn McCullough White (Feb 24, 2010)

I received a GREAT 5 Star review from Jennifer Adams over at *The Bawdy Book Blog*, you can read it here~

http://bawdybooks.blogspot.com/2011/04/review-cameo-and-highwayman-by-dawn.html


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Dawn McCullough White said:


> Well, thank you Geoff  I'm happy you enjoyed it. The next book (Cameo and the Vampire) is actually completed, and is being held hostage by my editor until October. I'm planning a release date for Halloween.
> 
> Dawn


Well OK,
I will have to put this on my calendar.
I AM looking forward to it.

Just sayin.....


----------



## Dawn McCullough White (Feb 24, 2010)

I recently interviewed Cameo and Black Opal over at "My Shelf Confessions"~

http://shelfconfessions.blogspot.com/2011/05/guest-postinterview-cameo-assassin.html


----------



## Dawn McCullough White (Feb 24, 2010)

I am featured at the "AwesomSauce Book Club", reader behind the writer this week~

http://awesomesaucebookclub.blogspot.com/2011/05/reader-behind-author-dawn-mccullough.html


----------



## Dawn McCullough White (Feb 24, 2010)

P.S. I Love Books is giving away signed paperbacks of both Cameo the Assassin and Cameo and the Highwayman. The giveaway ends June 4th. See the link for more information~

http://creativitygone.blogspot.com/2011/05/giveaway-cameo-series.html


----------



## Dawn McCullough White (Feb 24, 2010)

Today, June 4th, is the last day of the giveaway for both of the books in the Cameo series. Go over to "P.S. I Love Books" for details~ http://creativitygone.blogspot.com/2011/05/giveaway-cameo-series.html

Cameo and the Highwayman received a 4 1/2 Star review at "Red Hot Books"~

http://redhotbooks.blogspot.com/2011/05/review-cameo-and-highwayman.html


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Oohh, go get them if you have not yet read them.

Just sayin......


----------



## Dawn McCullough White (Feb 24, 2010)

geoffthomas said:


> Oohh, go get them if you have not yet read them.
> 
> Just sayin......


Geoff you rock!! 

Dawn


----------



## Dawn McCullough White (Feb 24, 2010)

Cameo and the Highwayman is FREE for the month of July at Smashwords.

Follow this link~ http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/26617


----------



## Dawn McCullough White (Feb 24, 2010)

Just a reminder that *Cameo and the Highwayman* is still FREE at Smashwords, and will be for the month of July ONLY. Go on over and check it out!!

http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/26617


----------



## gregoryblackman (Jul 11, 2011)

Looks great, I have to ask, is there a little Steampunk in the novel?  Something about the cover screams Steampunk to me, and I'm not sure why, lol.


----------



## Dawn McCullough White (Feb 24, 2010)

Some people have labeled it as steampunk yes.  I usually put it in the urban fantasy or dark fantasy categories.

Hope you enjoy it 
Dawn


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

I would not call Cameo (having read it) steampunk.
I would call China Meiville's Perdido Street Station kinda steampunk.
Dark Fantasy - yes.
And a good one too.


----------



## Dawn McCullough White (Feb 24, 2010)

Two Ends of the Pen is giving away 9 ebooks, both *Cameo the Assassin* and *Cameo and the Highwayman* are among them, a winner will be chosen July 22nd. Other books that you can win are~

Venom of Vipers by KC May
Out of Time by Monique Martin
Lessons and other Morbid Drabbles by Michael Crane
Silas: A Supernatural Thriller by Robert Duperre
Vegas, Baby by Sandra Edwards
Helix by JL Bryan
The Crystal Facade (A Fantasy Adventure) by Debra L Martin & David W Small

http://twoendsofthepen.blogspot.com/2011/07/free-ebooks-july-giveaway-extravaganza.html#comments


----------



## Dawn McCullough White (Feb 24, 2010)

"What Book is That?" is giving away signed paperbacks of both of my novels- Cameo the Assassin & Cameo and the Highwayman.

See information on how to win here~http://www.whatbookisthat.com/ 2011/07/review-cameo-assassin- giveaway.html


----------



## Dawn McCullough White (Feb 24, 2010)

Received ANOTHER 5 STAR review for *Cameo and the Highwayman* today. Book Savvy Babe raves, "this series is a *must read* for me now."~ http://www.booksavvybabe.com/posts/5-star-review-cameo-and-the-highwayman/


----------



## Dawn McCullough White (Feb 24, 2010)

A wonderful 4.5 STAR review of *Cameo and the Highwayman* seen here at *Read For Your Future*~

http://readforyourfuture.blogspot.com/2011/09/review-cameo-and-highwayman-trilogy-of.html


----------



## Dawn McCullough White (Feb 24, 2010)

GIVEAWAY- Kindle Fever is giving away a copy of the "Trilogy of Shadows" to one lucky winner!!

See here for details~ http://rebgeo.net/posts/giveaway-x3-win-the-entire-trilogy-of-shadows-by-dawn-mccullough-white/


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

This is a good opportunity.
I will not try because I already own all three.
I saw that the third book was ready and immediately purchased it.
Thanks for the great read, Dawn.


----------



## Dawn McCullough White (Feb 24, 2010)

geoffthomas said:


> This is a good opportunity.
> I will not try because I already own all three.
> I saw that the third book was ready and immediately purchased it.
> Thanks for the great read, Dawn.


Thank you Geoff!! I'm so happy to hear you enjoyed them 

Dawn


----------



## Dawn McCullough White (Feb 24, 2010)

Read for Your Future is giving away one ebook copy of my trilogy. Contest ends soon, Nov 30th!! Go to this site to enter:

http://readforyourfuture.blogspot.com/2011/10/interview-and-giveaway-dawn-mccullough.html


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Hey go to the site - a great opportunity to read a great trilogy.


Just sayin......


----------



## Dawn McCullough White (Feb 24, 2010)

Thanks so much Geoff!! 

Dawn


----------



## Dawn McCullough White (Feb 24, 2010)

The last day of the "Trilogy of Shadows" e-book giveaway is here. The last day to win all 3 of the books in my series. Check out this site for more details~ http://readforyourfuture.blogspot.com/2011/10/interview-and-giveaway-dawn-mccullough.html


----------

